# Air rifle bird video from youtube.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Found these on youtube and they were pretty funny and also pretty informative. I know there will be some who say this guy gives hunters a bad image and blah blah blah but some of you will probably just enjoy it like I did.
[youtube:1p3k33tb]http://www.youtube.com/v/Ee5fkOlqxIM?hl=en_US&version=3[/youtube:1p3k33tb]
[youtube:1p3k33tb]http://www.youtube.com/v/b9Wz8OZ6thA?hl=en_US&version=3[/youtube:1p3k33tb]


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

This guy has some great videos. I got myself a cheap air gun and made a few mods to it. I take UCDs all the time with it as well as a few starlings.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

cwnhtr said:


> This guy has some great videos.


+1 I've watched several of his videos. I think he does a great job.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That is an awesome airgun,gotta get one.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

i want one of those guns. looks like fun. I have Russian olive trees out side my back window and there is probably 10,000 of those birds in them morning noon and night.


----------

